# Revelation being fullfilled since the time of Christ



## Average Joey (Feb 20, 2005)

Is it being fullfilled or has some of it been fullfilled already?Spiritual,physical,or both?As you can see I haven`t done much studying.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 20, 2005)

I believe most has been fulfilled with only the resurection of the dead at the return of Christ remianing.


----------



## Peter (Feb 20, 2005)

I believe most of it has been fulfilled & we're somewhere in the vials at present (the destruction of Papal Rome). We have the millennium left and resurection of the dead at the return of Christ.


----------



## TimV (Feb 20, 2005)

Remember what Christ said to Daniel? Seal it up, since it's not applicable now. But most of those prophesies were fulfilled within 500 years.

How much more certain is it, then, that those given to John have mostly, been fulfilled if Christ said that they were Soon to come to pass?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TimV_
> Remember what Christ said to Daniel? Seal it up, since it's not applicable now. But most of those prophesies were fulfilled within 500 years.
> 
> How much more certain is it, then, that those given to John have mostly, been fulfilled if Christ said that they were Soon to come to pass?



Excellent point!


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 21, 2005)

I recently read Revelation 22 and kind of looked at it as being now(start of regeneration) and future(the result in Heaven).


----------



## Preach (Feb 21, 2005)

Joe,
Ken Gentry has an excellent 22 tape survey of the book of the "Revelation of Jesus Christ". I highly recommend it. You will begin to see the book in a covenaantal framework. In other words, once you go through these tapes, you will nebver look at Scripture the same way again.
"In Christ",
Bobby

p.s.-You can go to cmfnow.com and go to "articles". Read Gentry's six page overview of the dating and theme of the book. It will begin to give you a flavor for the pre AD. 70 view


----------

